# FF Lucky's Triplets.



## BB Acres (Oct 16, 2011)

They are still messy in these pictures since we had just found them yesterday morning. 

But say hello to Cherokee Rose with her mama....

Chief who we will be keeping (blk & white)....

And the runt of the three, Ayashe


----------



## milk and honey (Oct 31, 2010)

She sure is "lucky"... they are SO cute.. and what a sweet face on Momma Too!


----------



## BB Acres (Oct 16, 2011)

Thank you. Mama is a sweet heart! She loves to be in your lap specially when it's time to chew her cud. lol. It always cracks me up to hear her doing it. I can't even count how many times she has got in my lap and just fell asleep there. 

I notice the boys are already coming up to us for scratches. Miss Rose just isn't there yet but hopefully they will have her personality as well!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

So CUTE!!! Congrats!


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

Very cute! Congrats!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Adorable...congrats.... :thumb:


----------



## chigarden (Feb 26, 2011)

Love the Mama's expression ! What cuties !


----------



## TiffofMo (Jan 10, 2011)

cute love chiefs markings


----------



## Boergoat1234 (Jun 8, 2012)

Sooooo cute!


----------

